# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Helsingin raideliikenteen linjanumeroinnista

## Dakkus

Mietin tässä, että kun Töölön metro joskus valmistuu, mikä sitä kulkevalle linjalle annetaan nimeksi? Vanhan perinteen mukainen pelkkä "Metro" (tai oranssilla pohjalla oleva M-kirjain eli Vantaankosken junan tunnus) ei silloin enää ole senkään vertaa selkeä kuin nykyään. Omaan mieleen linjanumerointi M1, M2a ja M2b tai M1, M21, M22 tuntuisivat järkevimmiltä. Ehkä myös M10, M21 ja M22 saattaisivat tulla kyseeseen. Toisaalta, mikäpä olisi vialla sarjassa M1, M2, M3:kaan?
Tämä kuitenkin toisi mukanaan uuden, joskin hyödyllisen, konseptin Helsingin linjanumerointiin, eli kulkuneuvotyyppikirjainten käytön. Itse pitäisin sellaisesta kovasti, koska se mahdollistaisi samalla paikallisjunaliikenteen selkeämmän numeroinnin sekä linjanumerot J1 ja J2  :Smile: 
Jos taas metrolinjat haluttaisiin typerästi integroida nykyiseen järjestelmään, jossa nykyään 1-10 ovat ratikoita ja loput busseja mikä olisi sopiva numerointiväli? 1001, 1002, 1003?

Edelleen, jos metro saisi numerot M1, M2 ja M3, voisi A-juna olla samalla numeroltaan M4, I-juna M5, N-juna M51, K-juna M59, M-Juna M6 jne. Toisaalta, voisi kaupunkijunille jonkun omankin lyhenteen keksiä, jos haluaa. Jonkun, joka sopii sekä suomeen että ruotsiin.

Mutta tietääkö joku, mitä metrolinjojen numeroinnille ihan oikeasti aiotaan tehdä?

----------


## hylje

Ei kai numeroinnilla ole metrossa väliä, vaikka linjoja olisi nykyisen kahden sijasta kolme tai neljäkin: asemilla on tilaa isoille infokylteille, ja metroissa on määränpääkyltit jo nykyäänkin. Infokylteissä riittää käyttää esim. linjavärejä erottamaan erilliset linjat linjakartalla.

Numeroinnilla saadaan etuja vasta verrattain usein muuttuvien määränpäiden ja reittivaihtoehtojen kanssa: numero säilyy kiintopisteenä, vaikka suuri osa reitistä muuttuisikin. Metron laajennustahdilla tähän ei ole tarvetta.

----------


## ultrix

> Mietin tässä, että kun Töölön metro joskus valmistuu, mikä sitä kulkevalle linjalle annetaan nimeksi? Vanhan perinteen mukainen pelkkä "Metro" (tai oranssilla pohjalla oleva M-kirjain eli Vantaankosken junan tunnus) ei silloin enää ole senkään vertaa selkeä kuin nykyään. Omaan mieleen linjanumerointi M1, M2a ja M2b tai M1, M21, M22 tuntuisivat järkevimmiltä. Ehkä myös M10, M21 ja M22 saattaisivat tulla kyseeseen. Toisaalta, mikäpä olisi vialla sarjassa M1, M2, M3:kaan?
> Tämä kuitenkin toisi mukanaan uuden, joskin hyödyllisen, konseptin Helsingin linjanumerointiin, eli kulkuneuvotyyppikirjainten käytön. Itse pitäisin sellaisesta kovasti, koska se mahdollistaisi samalla paikallisjunaliikenteen selkeämmän numeroinnin sekä linjanumerot J1 ja J2


Suosikkejani ovat joko nimeäminen värin perusteella tai sitten koko kaupunkirataliikenteen brändäys metroksi (Espoo-Itästadi M1 ja M2, Hki-Kökkeli M3, Kehärata M4 ja M5 sekä Kerava M6). Jos halutaan saksalaistyyppinen teknis-hallinnollinen ero tehdä lähijunan ja metron välillä, niin mikäs siinä. Sitten vain kaupunkiratajunat L1L4 (L niinkuin Lähi / Lokal / Local) ja kaikki taajamajunat R-juniksi (esim. R1 Kirkkonummi, R2 Karjaa(-Hanko/Turku), R3 Riksu-Tampere (nyk. R), R4 Riksu-Lahti (nyk. H), R5 Lahti-Kouvola jne. R:hän tarkoittaa reegiota eli region, region.

----------


## Kantokoski

M1, M2, M3 jne. voisi olla hyvä ratkaisu. Sekä kentien L1, L2, L3 jne. Mutta R1, R2, R3 jne ei välttämättä toimi (region/express), sillä R tulisi ehkä varata raitiovaunuille..?

----------


## Kaid

Ainoa oikea kirjain raitiovaunuille Helsingissä on S niin kuin spåra.

----------


## Kantokoski

S saattaa sekoittua suburban...
T taasen tram
R, raitiovaunu vai region(express)?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mietin tässä, että kun Töölön metro joskus valmistuu...
> Mutta tietääkö joku, mitä metrolinjojen numeroinnille ihan oikeasti aiotaan tehdä?


Ai kun Töölön metro joskus valmistuu. Entä jos minä kirjoitan erään tunnetun foorumilaisen tyyliä lainaten:  :Wink: 

Sitten kun raskasmetrosta luovutaan ja radat muutetaan raitiovaunuilla ajettaviksi, niin minkähänlaisen linjanumeroinnin seudun raitiotieverkko silloin saisi. Silloinhan on olemassa jo Raidejokeri, Tiederatikka, Vantaan ratikkalinjat, Östersundomin ratikat, Laajasalon ratikat jne. Joten jonkinlainen linjanumerouudistus on varmaankin silloin jo jouduttu tekemään, kun nuo kaikki muut ratikkalinjat on jo tehty. Sillä nehän tehdään tulevan 10 vuoden kuluessa, kun Pisaraa ja Kivenlahden metroa ei tehdä ja siten on reilusti rahaa ratikkalinjojen rakentamiseen.

Sillä Pisaraa ja Kivenlahden metroa ei tehdä, koska se ei mitenkään kannata, joten niihin varattu pari miljardia käytetään raitioteihin. Kivenlahden metron sijasta tehdään Matinkylän entiseltä metroasemalta jatkuva raitiotie, koska se on paljon halvempi ja parempi kuin metro. Pisaran sijasta on jäsennetty kantakaupungin raitioverkkoa siten, että Mannerheimintien ja Hämeentien ratikkaradat on varattu esikaupungeista tuleville linjoille ja pienemmillä kaduilla kuten Topeliuksenkadulla ja Kalliossa nykyisillä 3:n ja 9:n radoilla kulkee paikallisia keskustaratikoita.

Eikö silloin olisi luontevaa, että osa ratikkalinjoista olisi S-linjoja. Saksalaiseen tapaan S-kirjain merkitsee nopeata (schnell), ja kaikki eurooppalaiset ymmärtäisivät, mikä ero on S-linjoilla ja muilla linjoilla. Ratikkalinjoille varataan alle sadan olevat numerot ja bussilinjat ovat sitten 3-numeroisia. Raskas raideliikenne jatkaisi nykyiseen tapaan kirjaintunnuksilla, mutta vaihtoehtona olisi liittää ne muutama paikallisjunalinja S-linjastoon.

Metrolinjojen numerointia ei tarvita, koska metroja ei enää ole. Tehdyissä tunneleissa ajetaan osa S-linjoista. Kantakaupungin ulkopuolella S-linjat haaroittuvat korvaamaan entisiä metron liityntäbussilinjoja.

Antero

PS: Tämä ei ole minun keksintöni. Erään Los Angeles -nimisen pikkukaupungin joukkoliikennejohtaja Richard Stanger esitti jo 20 vuotta sitten, että liian ison, sopimattoman ja kalliin metron ongelma kannattaa ratkaista muuttamalla metrorata raitiotieksi ja panemalla junat romuksi. Koska se on halvempaa kuin rakentaa lisää kallista metrorataa ja hankkia sille kalliita metrojunia. 20 v. sitten ei Helsingissä vielä myönnetty, että metro on liian iso. Mutta kun se nyt on myönnetty, niin siksi metro tullaan muuttamaan raitiotieksi. Näin tullaan tekemään, kun Länsimetron liian lyhyet asemat rajoittavat metron matkustajamääriä ja Espoossa rakannetaan raitiotie Otaniemestä Tapiolan kautta Matinkylään paikkaamaan metron liian pientä kapasiteettia. Tämä rata päätetään tehdä, kun havaitaan, että se on halvempi kuin asemien pidentäminen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Näin tullaan tekemään, kun Länsimetron liian lyhyet asemat rajoittavat metron matkustajamääriä ja Espoossa rakannetaan raitiotie Otaniemestä Tapiolan kautta Matinkylään paikkaamaan metron liian pientä kapasiteettia. Tämä rata päätetään tehdä, kun havaitaan, että se on halvempi kuin asemien pidentäminen.


Eli oikestaan lyhyet asemat ovat viime kädessä siunaukseksi koko seudulle. Jos omaisi taktisen mielenlaadun, niin voisi taputtaa innoissaan käsiään, aina kun metron kanssa ja erityisesti automatisoinnin kanssa tehdäänjotain typerää.

----------


## Kantokoski

Antero Alku, nuo sinun ratikkaunelmat eivät kyllä istu siihen, että metropolin asukasmäärä on nousemassa 400 000 asukkaalla (2040-2050), tähän nimittäin varaudutaan kaavoituksessa ja liikenteen suunnittelussa.

Kai myöskin tiedät, että Helsingin väkiluku on jo tovin aikaa ollut 600 000 ja risat. Sadan tonnin kasvu noin tai hieman yli 10 vuodessa en melkoinen kertova tekijä. Ei tänne sovi ratikat joiden nopeus on 5 kilometriä 40 minuutissa.

S, T, R ... R kirjaimella tarkoitin näitä nykyisiä ratikoita. Pikaratikat voivat käyttää M#-linjanumerointia. Kuten myös kaupunkirata/kehärata/pisara junat.

Sitten olisiko L = närtåg/lähijuna/ lokal / local.

----------


## ultrix

> Antero Alku, nuo sinun ratikkaunelmat eivät kyllä istu siihen, että metropolin asukasmäärä on nousemassa 400 000 asukkaalla (2040-2050), tähän nimittäin varaudutaan kaavoituksessa ja liikenteen suunnittelussa.
> 
> Kai myöskin tiedät, että Helsingin väkiluku on jo tovin aikaa ollut 600 000 ja risat. Sadan tonnin kasvu noin tai hieman yli 10 vuodessa en melkoinen kertova tekijä. Ei tänne sovi ratikat joiden nopeus on 5 kilometriä 40 minuutissa.


Helsinki-nimisen verotus- ja paikallishallintoyksikön väkiluku on ensiksikin täysin irrelevantti. Helsingin metropolialueella asuu nyt joku 1,3 miljoonaa ihmistä ja muutaman vuosikymmenen päästä nousee siis 1,7 miljoonaan. Ei mikään kovin dramaattinen muutos, toteutettiinpa kasvu sitten helminauhoittain pitkin esikaupunkirautateitä (Lohja, Klaukkala, Porvoo, Sibbesborg) tai kaikki Kehä I:n sisäpuolelle.

Vertailun vuoksi  ja jotta pysyttäisiin aiheessa  Saksan suurimmalla metropolialueella (Rhein-Ruhr), joka on jotakuinkin Uudenmaan maakunnan kokoinen alue, asuu nyt yli 10 miljoonaa ihmistä. Alueella ei silti ole yhtään raskasmetroa, vaan joukkoliikenne perustuu Verkehrsverbund RheinRuhrin (VRR) järjestämiin: 
nopeisiin taajamajuniin (RegioExpress, RegionalBahn)kaupunkijuniin (S-Bahn), joilla on vain kourallinen maanalaisia asemia ja vuoroväli jopa harvempi(!) kuin HSL:n kaupunkiradoilla sekä(pika)raitioteiden verkkoon, jotka on brändätty joko U-Stadtbahniksi tai tavallisiksi raitiolinjoiksi riippuen niiden luonteesta: tavanomaisesti U-Stadtbahn-linjat kulkevat hivenen harvemmalla pysäkki/asemavälillä kuin normaalit ratikkalinjat ja alittavat keskustat tunnelissa sekä metrojuniksi naamioidulla korkealaiturikalustolla. Myös merkittävä osa tavallisista raitiolinjoista käyttää tunneleita, mutta pääsääntöisesti matalalaiturikalustolla. Keskustan ulkopuolella sekä "Straßenbahn" että "U-Stadtbahn" ovat nopeita, pääsääntöisesti omalla väylällään tai kaistallaan väylän keskellä liikennöiviä linjoja tasoristeyksin, joilla on myös joitain yhteisosuuksia moottoriajoneuvoliikenteen kanssa.

Lisäksi VRR-alueella on muutama kuriositeetti, kuten Wuppertalin Schwebebahn, Düsseldorfin lentoaseman ja Dortmundin yliopiston monorailit sekä Solingenin trollikat. Niiden liikenteellinen merkitys kokonaisuuden kannalta lienee kuitenkin Suomenlinnan lautan tasoa.

Huolimatta tästä väittäisin, että VRR:n joukkoliikenne on keskimäärin laadukkaampaa kuin "Euroopan paras" HSL.

----------


## Kantokoski

En minä metroa suuremmalti halua. Nykyinen itä-länsi suunta on riittävä. Tottakai sitä voi jatkaa asemilla muutamilla haaralla kuin haaralla, ja avata linjalle uusia asemia. Mielestäni ns. Töölön metro / Helsingin toinen metrolinja - tämän varaukset muuttaa pikaraitioprojektiksi, mutta metroksi brändättynä. Kuten myös Kehäradalle ja Pisaraan pyörimään menevät junat brändätään metroksi. Sekä Keravan ja Espoon keskuksen kaupunkiraiteiden heiluri brändäys metroksi. Muut junat (Kirkkonummen/Karjaan/Järvenpään/Hyvinkään/Riihimäen) sitten S-tåg tyyliseksi, närtåg, lähijuna, local train, lokaltåg. Eli M niin kuin metropolialueen nopeat ja useapysäkkiset junat (rapid transit) ja L niin kuin lähialueen (metropolialueen lähialueiden) nopeat ja harvempipysäkkiset junat (rapid transit). No eiköhän ne niemen ratikat pärjää nykyisenkaltaisella numerointisysteemillä, koska tuskin bussitkaan ovat saamassa linjanumeronsa eteen B kirjainta.

----------


## Knightrider

Taidan olla omituinen, kun mielestäni nykyiset kirjaimet ovat selkeämpiä, kuin kirjain+numero(+bonuskirjain). Kaikki turistit ovat myös selvinneet ehjin nahoin linjanumerottomasta makkaratikustamme.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Antero Alku, nuo sinun ratikkaunelmat eivät kyllä istu siihen, että metropolin asukasmäärä on nousemassa 400 000 asukkaalla (2040-2050), tähän nimittäin varaudutaan kaavoituksessa ja liikenteen suunnittelussa.
> 
> Kai myöskin tiedät, että Helsingin väkiluku on jo tovin aikaa ollut 600 000 ja risat. Sadan tonnin kasvu noin tai hieman yli 10 vuodessa en melkoinen kertova tekijä. Ei tänne sovi ratikat joiden nopeus on 5 kilometriä 40 minuutissa.
> 
> S, T, R ... R kirjaimella tarkoitin näitä nykyisiä ratikoita. Pikaratikat voivat käyttää M#-linjanumerointia. Kuten myös kaupunkirata/kehärata/pisara junat.
> 
> Sitten olisiko L = närtåg/lähijuna/ lokal / local.


Nimimerkki Kantokoski: Voisitko kertoa sen liikennemallin nimen ja perustelut siihen, että millä perusteella nuo 400 000 asukasta tulevat asumaan nykyisissä lähiöissä ja tulevat käymään töissä Helsingin niemellä. Jos et tätä pysty osoittamaan, niin voisitko seuraavaksi osoittaa, missä Nimimerkki Antero Alku on ehdottanut Helsingin seudulle 7,5 km/h keskinopeudelle kulkevia raitiovaunuja. Keskinopeustavoitteen voit laskea edellisestä lauseestasi.

----------


## Kantokoski

Keskusta ja Pasila tulee olemaan suurimpia työpaikkakeskittymiä, aivan kuten keskusta on ollut tähän asti.

460 000 asukkaan kaavoituskakusta tottakai kehyskunnat ottavat osansa, mutta suurin paine tulee Espooseen, Vantaalle ja Helsinkiin, jo olemassa olevan infrankin takia.

Voisit lukea maakunnan suunnitelmia. En kai minä päästäni ole sitä keksinyt että viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana Helsingin asukasluku on noussut semmoiset 100 000?

Antero Alku on ehdottanut, ettei mitään muutoksia tehdä, muuta kuin tuodaan pikaratikka kadulle - ja se on sitten automaattisesti pikainen - tätä en ole oikein ymmärtänyt.

Nykyiset ratikat suoriutuvat n. 5-6 km matkasta n. 40 minuutissa. Tätä Antero Alku haluaa tuoda lisää - ja haluaa kehittää sen seudulliseksi järjestelmäksi. 40 minuutissa junalla pääsee Hyvinkäälle ja Kirkkonummelle. Ei käy että pikaratikka että nykyratikka matelee pelkän kantakaupunkiosuuden 40 minuutissa.

----------


## Jykke

> Antero Alku on ehdottanut, ettei mitään muutoksia tehdä, muuta kuin tuodaan pikaratikka kadulle - ja se on sitten automaattisesti pikainen - tätä en ole oikein ymmärtänyt.


No sitten et varmasti ymmärrä pikaratikan konseptia ollenkaan. Ei sellaista vain tuoda kadulle ja "_poks_" meillä on pikaratikka. Siihen vaaditaan vähän muutakin, kuten omat väylät, liikennevaloetuisuudet ja sopiva kalusto. 




> Nykyiset ratikat suoriutuvat n. 5-6 km matkasta n. 40 minuutissa.


Oikeesti...

----------


## Kantokoski

Omat väylät? Tuo onkin minulle uutta. Ainiin, taidattekin tarkoittaa sitä samaa tasoristeysrataa mitä nykyisillä linjoilla, se ei ole omaa väylää, eikä pikaratikat suoriudu muun liikenteen seassa yhtään nopeammin kuin nykyratikatkaan.




> Oikeesti...


No luepas esim. tämän ketjun ensimmäisiä viestejä.. Ja siitä tilanne on vain huonontunut. Eikä siellä ole edes hitaimpia linjoja mitattu, vaan varovasti uskaltauduttu 4 ja 10 matkat joihin meni 33 min. Se on 7 minuutin ero n. 40 minuuttiin. 33 minuutissa on puolet liikaa. Bussilinja 18 ei edes aja Mannerheimintietä, mutta Munkkivuoresta kestää bussillakin 40 minuuttia keskustaan.

Ei tällaiseen järjettömyyteen voi tuoda kadulle nopeaa seudullista pikaraitiolinjastoa, kun pelkkään kantakaupunkiosuuteen menee n. 40 minuuttia.

Kokonaan tunnelissa siihen menisi 5-7 minuuttia. Tunneli+pintarata yhdistelmällä 10-13 min.

Kantakaupunkiin tarvitaan toisen metrolinjan / pikaraitiolinjaston perustunneli (base tunnel), johon voidaan kytkeä kaikki seudun pikaratikkalinjastot. Se on iso hurraa! Siitä hyötyvät kaikki, ja se on hyvä kompromissiratkaisu. Ikuisen väittelyn sijaan voisi synnyttää jotain uutta ja hyvää, yhdessä tekemistä.

----------


## Jykke

> Ainiin, taidattekin tarkoittaa sitä samaa tasoristeysrataa mitä nykyisillä linjoilla, se ei ole omaa väylää, eikä pikaratikat suoriudu muun liikenteen seassa yhtään nopeammin kuin nykyratikatkaan.


Eli Mäkelänkatu ei ole omaa kaistaa? Helsingissä omien (nykyisten) kaistojen ongelmat voisi kiteyttää kahteen ongelmaan. 

- Paikoitellen ahdas tila (esim. länsiterminaali ja Mansku)
- Liikennevaloetuisuus ei ole sitä mitä pitäisi. 

Näitä kahta asiaa parantamalla saisi jo uskomattomia muutoksia. Ja varsinkin uusilla osuuksilla on mahdollisuus rakentaa rata heti alusta saakka oikein. Itseä ottaa niin pahasti päähän, kun Länsiterminaalin radalla oltaisiin voitu osoittaa, kuinka uutta rataa rakennetaan neitseelliseen maastoon, mutta se mokattiin tosi pahasti. Mutta onneksi mokailuja ei sentään tarvitse kopioida muualle. Esim. Tampereen ja Turun raitioteiden suunnittelussa ollaan käytetty oikeaoppista suunnittelua ja keskinopeus onkin sitten 20 kilsan paremmalla puolella. 




> No luepas esim. tämän ketjun ensimmäisiä viestejä..


Luin ja en nyt oikein tästä ketjusta löytänyt asiayhteyttä. Tarkoitanet varmaan tätä ketjua.




> Ja siitä tilanne on vain huonontunut. Eikä siellä ole edes hitaimpia linjoja mitattu, vaan varovasti uskaltauduttu 4 ja 10 matkat joihin meni 33 min. Se on 7 minuutin ero n. 40 minuuttiin. 33 minuutissa on puolet liikaa.


Se on tunnettu fakta, että Helsingin raitioliikenne on hidasta, mutta väite että 40 minuuttia viiden kilometrin matkalle menee jo mielestäni liioittelun puolelle. Tarkastelin tässä aikani kuluksi useita viiden kilsan pituisia raitioteiden osuuksia reittioppaalla ja yleinen aika tällaiselle välille oli noin 25 minuutin paikkeilla. 

Ja kyllä... Varmasti aikataulut voivat heittää varsinkin ruuhka-aikoina. Lisäksi uuden länskäriyhteyden tuomat hetkittäiset matkustajapiikit ysin ratikkaan asemalla ovat oma lukunsa. Mutta edelleen on meikäläisellä vaikeuksia uskoa 40 minuutin matka-aikaan ilman merkittäviä linjalla tapahtuneita hidastuksia (väärin pysäköity auto, kolari, satamavuoro tms.) Voisiko joku foorumilaisista esittää mahdollisia kellotuksia? 





> Kantakaupunkiin tarvitaan toisen metrolinjan / pikaraitiolinjaston perustunneli (base tunnel), johon voidaan kytkeä kaikki seudun pikaratikkalinjastot. Se on iso hurraa! Siitä hyötyvät kaikki, ja se on hyvä kompromissiratkaisu.


 Eli yksi ainoa ratikkatunneli ratkaisee koko Helsingin keskustan ongelmat? Taitaa kyseinen basetunnel kiemurrella siinä tapauksessa aika paljon.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nykyiset ratikat suoriutuvat n. 5-6 km matkasta n. 40 minuutissa.


Hetkinen... M200-sarjan metrojuna, 90 km/h, Variotram (Variobahn), 80 km/h. Eihän kyse ole kuin asenteesta. Joukkoliikennemyönteisyydellä saadaan paljon aikaiseksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:10 ----------




> Omat väylät? Tuo onkin minulle uutta.


On huomattu! Pienellä selaamisella Joukkoliikennefoorumia oppii muuten kaikenlaista uutta. Täällä keskustellaan ihan oikeista joukkoliikenneasioista oikeissa joukkoliikennepaikoissa ympäri maailmaa. Suosittelen lukemista vaikka iltapuhteena.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei tänne sovi ratikat joiden nopeus on 5 kilometriä 40 minuutissa.


Entä metro, jonka nopeus on 18 kilometriä tunnissa? Käytin samaa hidastuskerrointa kuin sinä ratikalle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:31 ----------




> Omat väylät? Tuo onkin minulle uutta. Ainiin, taidattekin tarkoittaa sitä samaa tasoristeysrataa mitä nykyisillä linjoilla, se ei ole omaa väylää, eikä pikaratikat suoriudu muun liikenteen seassa yhtään nopeammin kuin nykyratikatkaan.


Ilmeisesti olet omaksunut tyyliksesi ratikka-aiheisen trollauksen kaikissa ketjuissa, liittyivätpä ne aiheeseen tai ei, joten itsekin taidan lopulta sen ymmärtää ja lopettaa sen ruokkimisen. Olipa kommenteissasi sitten ilmiselviä virheitä tai ei.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:31 ----------




> Mietin tässä, että kun Töölön metro joskus valmistuu, mikä sitä kulkevalle linjalle annetaan nimeksi?


Itse aiheesta jatkaen: Jos nyt kuitenkin oletetaan, ettei Töölön metroa koskaan tule, tai ainakaan sitä ei tule seuraavan 30 vuoden aikana. Sinä aikana paljon todennäköisemmin meillä kuitenkin on Pisara ja Kehärata sekä Espoon kaupunkirata valmiita. Kuten olen muuallakin ehdottanut, se olisi viimeistään se hetki, jolloin lähijunat ja metro olisi viestinnällisesti integroitava yhdeksi HSL-metroksi. Silloin myös kantakaupunki on toivottavasti Kallio/Töölö-tiheydellä laajentunut Kehä I:n tasalle, ja pintaliikenteen kapasiteetti alkaa oikeasti loppua, ja todetaan, että tuo esikaupunkiratojen (jolla nimellä metrokin tunnettiin suunnitteluvaiheessa) verkko ei riittävästi riitä sitä täydentämään tai sen kapasiteetti täyttyy esikaupunkimatkustajista, niin voipi olla että tarvitaan uusi metrolinja. Tässä vaiheessa en kuitenkaan lähtisi ennustamaan, mikä se tulee olemaan. Yksi potentiaalisin vaihtoehto minusta kuitenkin on toisen metrolinjan tekeminen pikaratikkastandardilla, päät Laajasaloon ja Viikkiin.

Joka tapauksessa itse aiheessa pysyen, hedelmällisintä olisi miettiä, millä numeroinnilla lähijunat ja metro loogisimmin yhdistettäisiin. Helpointa olisi tehdä M1-x-linjoja. Vain HSL-alueella ajavat HSL-linjat erotettaisiin kauemmas ulottuvista juuri sillä, että ne olisivat Mx-linjoja, kun taas nopeat ja kauas menevät taajamajunat jatkaisivat "kirjainnumerointiaan". Kantakaupungin ratikat jättäisin ikiaikaisiin numeroihinsa, mutta raide-Jokerille etsisin oman HSL-metroa muistuttavan numerointitavan. Ja ne kannattaisi yhdistää myös runkobusseihin, oikeastaan viestiä niistä potentiaalisina tulevaisuuden nopeina ratikoina jo valmiiksi.

R sopisi sekä ratikalle että runkolinjalle. Foneettisesti on kuitenkin huono, jos meillä olisi är- ja äm-linjoja, ja R pitäisi poistaa R-junilta (olisi toki pitänyt M:kin poistaa M-junalta). Kaidin "S niin kuin spåraan" vastaisin saman: äs- ja äm-linjat olisivat huono yhdistelmä.

P niin kuin pikaratikka tai pikabussi, mutta P ei omiin korviini kuulosta laadukkaalta ja nopealta. Ei tee mieli sanoa, että menen "pee kakkosella" (vaikka kaksimielisyydetkin unohdettaisiin).

Jäljelle jää siis kovia (soinnittomia) konsonantteja K ja T. (Soinnilliset B, D ja G ovat kaikki vähän huonoja suomalaiseen mentaliteettiin.) Kirjaimelle on pakko keksiä jokin järkevä aasinsilta, vaikkei lopullinen käyttö sitä vaatisikaan, ja jos en nyt hetken intuitiolla sitä keksi, se ei ole hyvä. K niin kuin kaupunkilinja, mutta kun se sopisi nimenomaan erottamaan metrojunat kaukojunista, ei runkolinjoja peruslinjoista.

Palauttaisin siis vaihtoehdot P:hen ja R:ään. Vaikka R:llä onkin huono foneettinen samankaltaisuus, eivät R ja M oikeasti ole vaarassa sekoittua. Ne myös eroavat englanninkielisessä ääntämyksessä, eli turistitkaan eivät sekoita.

Eli: 
R1 Itäkeskus - Westend
R2 Vuosaari - Myyrmäki
Loput syntymisjärjestyksessä. Kantakaupunkiin päättyvät runkolinjat ehkä R10-sarjaan.

Metrolinjat:
M1 Matinkylä - Vuosaari
M2 Tapiola - Mellunmäki (Östikasta en lähde ennustamaan, miten lopulta käy)

Nykyiset lähijunat:
M3 Kerava - Keskusta (M)* - Lommila**
M4 Lentoasema - Keskusta (M) - Lentoasema***
M11 Helsinki (R)**** - Kirkkonummi

* M niin kuin keskustan metroasema eli Pisaran keskusta-asema. Rautatientori olkoon edelleen Rautatientori, ainakin aluksi.
** Toivottavasti Espoon keskus -nimestä on silloin jo luovuttu. Tai sitten Espoon verolääni rajattu Espoon keskuksen suuralueeseen...
*** Täytynee miettiä, olisiko syytä erotella eri suunnat tai eri puoliskot ympyrästä.

**** Helsinki (R) eli Helsingin päärautatieasema. Toistaiseksi ainoa Helsinki (R):lle ajava HSL-linja Pisaran rakentamisen jälkeen. Siksi kuitenkin M10-sarjassa.

Pisaran keskusta-aseman syntymisen jälkeen lienee toivottavaa, että jollakin kirjainkoodilla korostetaan aina, että juna menee nimenomaan rautatieasemalle. Vaikka Pisaran aseman nimi olisikin Keskusta. Voisi myös miettiä, olisiko Pisaran keskusta-asemalle annettava jokin nimi. Ehdottaisin "Mannerheimintie", koska se on Helsingin symboli, josta ulkopaikkakuntalainenkin ymmärtää, että nyt ollaan todella Helsingissä. Vrt. Düsseldorfin Heinrich-Heine-Allee.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kuinka monta tasoristeystä on Mechelininkadulla tai Mäkelankadulla? Eivät ne ole ratikoiden omia väyliä. Ratikalla on Helsingissä kyllä omia kaistoja, mutta ei omia väyliä. Metrolla on oma väylä. Autoilla on omat väylät, kuten Itäväylä, Länsiväylä, Tuusulanväylä, Lahdenväylä ja Hämeenlinnanväylä.

Elmo, tuo sinun kaavailemasi linjanumerointi on samansuuntainen kuin mitä minä olen ajatellut. Se on hyvä ja suuntaa-antava, ja otan sen huomioon.

----------


## ultrix

> Kuinka monta tasoristeystä on Mechelininkadulla tai Mäkelankadulla? Eivät ne ole ratikoiden omia väyliä. Ratikalla on Helsingissä kyllä omia kaistoja, mutta ei omia väyliä. Metrolla on oma väylä. Autoilla on omat väylät, kuten Itäväylä, Länsiväylä, Tuusulanväylä, Lahdenväylä ja Hämeenlinnanväylä.


Tasoristeysten olemassaolo ei vaikuta siihen, onko väylä oma vai ei. Katso allaolevasta videosta, miten U-kirjaimella brändätty Stadtbahn pyyhältää keskellä katua tasoristeyksin.

----------


## Kantokoski

Autothan tuossa ajavat samalla kaistalla kuin ratikatkin, ei ole omaa väylää eikä kaistaa. Ja hidasta ratikan liikkuminen muun liikenteen seassa. Juuri päinvastoin mikä tekisi Helsingin ratikoista nopeampia, ei ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä esim. risteyksissä, vaan pysähtymiset olisivat lähinnä ja ainoastaan pysäkeillä.

----------


## hezec

> Autothan tuossa ajavat samalla kaistalla kuin ratikatkin, ei ole omaa väylää eikä kaistaa. Ja hidasta ratikan liikkuminen muun liikenteen seassa. Juuri päinvastoin mikä tekisi Helsingin ratikoista nopeampia, ei ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä esim. risteyksissä, vaan pysähtymiset olisivat lähinnä ja ainoastaan pysäkeillä.


Katsoitko alkua pidemmälle? Muutaman minuutin päästä ollaan jo omalla väylällä, ja aluksikin kääntyvä autoliikenne on järjestetty pois ratikkojen tieltä. Toisaalta tuossa näkyy raitiovaunujen vahvuus: sekakaistojakin voi hyvin käyttää vähäliikenteisemmillä osuuksilla rahan säästämiseksi kokonaisuuden kärsimättä. Ei näytä kovin hitaalta kululta.

----------


## Kantokoski

Helsingissä kantakaupungin ulkopuolella voi olla pikaraitiolinjastolla myös joitakin tasoristeyksiä ja sekakaistoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se on hyvä ja suuntaa-antava, ja otan sen huomioon.


Otat sen huomioon, kun sinut valitaan Helsingin joukkoliikennediktaattoriksi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 5:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 5:31 ----------




> -- ja aluksikin kääntyvä autoliikenne on järjestetty pois ratikkojen tieltä.


Niin, tässä on esimerkki siitä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Uazb0yvQrlg#t=99s

(Siis sama video, kohdassa 1 min 39 s.)

Periaate siis on, että ratikka voi mennä sekakaistallakin, jollei autoliikenteestä ole sille haittaa. Jos haittaa on, autoliikenne siirretään pois tieltä.

Tosin Düsseldorf yleisesti on huono argumentti katuratikan puolesta, koska keskustan koko liikennehän on täysin tunneloitu. Joitakin pintalinjoja on, mutta kuten jossain toisaalla mainitsin, yhtäkin ollaan parhaillaan isolla rahalla siirtämässä tunneliin. Düsseldorfin keskustassa on valittu juuri se vaihtoehto, ettei ratikalle tehdä kadulla sille kuuluvaa tilaa. Tosin siellä on sentään ymmärretty, että vaihtoehto ei ole sitten se helsinkiläinen eli antaa ratikan mennä autojen seassa miten sattuu. Helsingissä ei kuitenkaan kannata seurata Düsseldorfin linjaa, koska ratikoiden toimivuus on lopulta aika pienistä asioista kiinni. Henkisesti ne ovat kyllä isoja.

----------


## Kantokoski

Siis Helsingin meno ratikoiden kanssa on niin Itä-Eurooppalaista kuin olla ja voi. Laittaa nyt ratikat muun liikenteen sekaan kadulle. Siinä ei auta vaikka kuinka olisi design-ratikka Italiasta. Hölmöläisten meininkiä. Helsingin katukuvasta tulee ihan joku Delhi mieleen.

Elmo, ottamalla huomioon tarkoitin, että minähän se olen ainoana täällä kirjoittanut, että väittelyt pitäisi jättää sikseen ja sen tilalle meidän tulisi aikaansaada jotain uutta ja hienoa, yhdessä. Ja täällä on ollut paljon hyviä ehdotuksia, pikaraitiokevytmetro-linjaston tuomisesta Helsinkiin. Erittäin hyviä ideoita Antero Alulta, GTN8:lta ynnä muilta, ja yksi parhaimmista ehdotuksista on pikaraitiokevytmetro-linjaston tunnelointi kantakaupungissa. Niitä tasoristeyksiä ja samoja väyliä voi olla kantakaupungin ulkopuolella, mutta minä en ole sitten vastuussa siitä, että ratikan alle kuolee Helsingissä noin 1 henkilö vuodessa.

Mutta tärkeää mielestäni on se, minkä nykyisen metron suunnittelijatkin aikoinaan tunnustivat, on, että ei ole järkeä rakennusvaiheessa säästää kustannuksissa ja rakentaa pintarataa väylille - vaan vaikka tunneloida ja viedä asutuksen keskelle, se maksaa pidemmän päälle itsensä takaisin, eikä pelkästään rahana.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Siinä ei auta vaikka kuinka olisi design-ratikka Italiasta.


Mikäs se tällainen on?  :Eek:  Minun tietojeni mukaan Helsingissä liikennöi viisi erilaista vaunutyyppiä: NrI, MLNRV, Variotram, GT6 ja GT8N. Eikä niistä yksikään ole italialainen.

----------


## Kantokoski

Jos olisi? Niin olisi.

Eikö niitä Variotrameja voisi myydä jonnekin sen jälkeen kun Transtecheilla on täytetty radat?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Jos olisi? Niin olisi.


En nyt ihan ymmärtänyt... Miksi puhut jostain italialaisesta design-ratikasta tavalla, joka antaa ymmärtää, että niitä Helsingissä jo on. Jos tarkoitat, että ei auta vaikka niitä hankittaisiin, niin olisit asian ilmaissut näin.

----------


## Kantokoski

No en nyt halua täyttää viestiketjuja turhaan, mutta ei se niin tärkeää ole mistä ne Variot hankittiin, varsinkaan sarkastisessa viestissäni.

Hyvä olisi kyllä jos Variot myytäisiin jonnekin, ne kun ilmeisesti kuitenkin hajoaa ennen pitkää kun huoltosopimus loppuu. No tämä kai kuuluisi vario-ketjuun.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> No en nyt halua täyttää viestiketjuja turhaan, mutta ei se niin tärkeää ole mistä ne Variot hankittiin, varsinkaan sarkastisessa viestissäni.
> 
> Hyvä olisi kyllä jos Variot myytäisiin jonnekin, ne kun ilmeisesti kuitenkin hajoaa ennen pitkää kun huoltosopimus loppuu. No tämä kai kuuluisi vario-ketjuun.


Oli viestisi kuinka sarkastinen tahansa, et voi väittää Variotrameja italialaisiksi design-raitiovaunuiksi, koska se ei pidä paikkaansa. Ja vaikka tämä asia ei tähän viestiketjuun kuulukaan, niin Variotramit toimitti saksalainen ADtranz, josta myöhemmin tuli osa kanadalaista Bombardieria (vaunut tulivat kuitenkin Saksasta), ja ne kasattiin Transtechin tehtaalla Suomessa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No en nyt halua täyttää viestiketjuja turhaan, mutta ei se niin tärkeää ole mistä ne Variot hankittiin, varsinkaan sarkastisessa viestissäni.


Täytät kuitenkin, ja taidat tehdä sen ihan tarkoituksellasi. Samoin muiden ketjujen täyttämisen päättömällä horinalla.




> Siis Helsingin meno ratikoiden kanssa on niin Itä-Eurooppalaista kuin olla ja voi.


Riippuu, mitä tarkoitat, kun kirjoitat että Helsingin meno ratikoiden kanssa on "Itä-Eurooppalaista". Ainakaan vauhdista puhuttaessa Helsingin meno on kaukana itäeurooppalaisesta. Itä-Euroopassa kun usein omilla väylillä ja omilla kaistoilla ratikalla pääsee posottamaan aika kohtalaista vauhtia eikä nytkytetä kävelyvauhtia, vaikka suoraa baanaa edessä löytyisi kilometreittäin, kuten Helsingissä tunnutaan tekevän. Etenkin Puolasta, Tekeistä ja Unkarista kannattaisi ottaa mallia, miten omilla väylillä kuljetaan. Myös entisisen Neuvostoliiton alueilta löytyy kaupunkeja, joista voidaan ottaa vähän mallia, vaikka toimivia kokonaisuuksia näissä maissa löytyykin vähemmän.




> Elmo, ottamalla huomioon tarkoitin, että minähän se olen ainoana täällä kirjoittanut, että väittelyt pitäisi jättää sikseen ja sen tilalle meidän tulisi aikaansaada jotain uutta ja hienoa, yhdessä.


Olet itse kuitenkin se, joka haluaa väitellä asiasta kuin asiasta, välittämättä siitä, mitä muut yhteisymmärryksessä kirjoittavat. Välillä tuntuu, että väittelisit täällä vaikka yksinäsi, jos trolleihisi ei tartuta.

----------


## Jykke

> Kuinka monta tasoristeystä on Mechelininkadulla tai Mäkelankadulla?


Itseä hämää pahemman kerran risteysten nimitys tasoristeyksiksi mainituilla kaduilla. Jos ne oikeasti olisivat tasoristeyksiä kulkisivat ratikat niistä pysähtymättä liikennevaloetuisuuksien avulla. Jos haluaa nähdä oikeita tasoristeyksiä raitioteillä niin suosittelen matkaa Bergeniin (huomaa tasoristeyksen merkit).




> Niitä tasoristeyksiä ja samoja väyliä voi olla kantakaupungin ulkopuolella, mutta minä en ole sitten vastuussa siitä, että ratikan alle kuolee Helsingissä noin 1 henkilö vuodessa.


Älä tartu trolliin... Älä tartu trolliin.. Äh olkoot! Eikö kukaan jää sitten metron/pikaratikan alle tunnelissa? Oletko suunnitellut tähän ratikkatunneliin laituriovet joka asemalle? Ja sen raitiotien radankin voi eristää aika helposti esim. aidoin.

----------


## GT8N

> Siis Helsingin meno ratikoiden kanssa on niin Itä-Eurooppalaista kuin olla ja voi.


Tästä olemme sentään samaa mieltä.



> Ja täällä on ollut paljon hyviä ehdotuksia, pikaraitiokevytmetro-linjaston tuomisesta Helsinkiin. Erittäin hyviä ideoita Antero Alulta, GTN8:lta ynnä muilta, ja yksi parhaimmista ehdotuksista on pikaraitiokevytmetro-linjaston tunnelointi kantakaupungissa.


Lauseesi muotoilusta jää sellainen käsitys, että Antero tai minä olemme ehdottaneet tunnelointeja keskustassa. Esität varmaan missä viestissä näin mielestäsi lukee? Vaikka tämä onkin viihdyttävää trollaamista, en suosittelisi sen jatkamista. Nimittäin uskottavuutesi on käynyt hiljalleen melko vähiin.




> Mutta tärkeää mielestäni on se, minkä nykyisen metron suunnittelijatkin aikoinaan tunnustivat, on, että ei ole järkeä rakennusvaiheessa säästää kustannuksissa


 Länsimetron toteuttaminen mm. epäyhteensopivilla lyhyemmillä asemilla säästösyistä on ilmeisesti jatkumoa tälle loistavalle suunnittelutavalle?

----------

